# Show us your Favorite Sleeping Maltese Pics



## dwerten

I thought this would be fun to see everyone's sleeping beauties- here are demi's


----------



## momtoboo

AWWWW, what a sweet little sleeping Demi :wub: . Here's Hannah, she doesn't care much for laying on the grass,so I make her comfy with her bed & her little frog friend.

[attachment=52393:Hannah_s...ing_2456.jpg]


----------



## dwerten

omg she looks so cute 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ May 13 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775706


> AWWWW, what a sweet little sleeping Demi :wub: . Here's Hannah, she doesn't care much for laying on the grass,so I make her comfy with her bed & her little frog friend.
> 
> [attachment=52393:Hannah_s...ing_2456.jpg][/B]


----------



## tygrr_lily

aww, what precious little babies! i love sleeping malts :wub: 

here's a bunch of paddy

[attachment=52396:n5161975..._1327646.jpg]

[attachment=52400:n5161975..._1692827.jpg]

[attachment=52401:n5161975...368_2477.jpg]


----------



## gatiger40

[attachment=52402:042.JPG] This is one of my favorites of Lily with some tongue action.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi always falls asleep during photoshoots! LOL









Yes, that grey thing is Gigi, in need of a bath. 



























Here's a couple of my beloved malt Imani, she was famous for her cute ways of sleeping.









My tiny girl, she fit in one hand, her head was all greasy from her ear medication. 









Sorry I always post too many pictures :brownbag:


----------



## mysugarbears

Here's a couple of pics:

My Prince Charming Riley










Riley and Noelle snuggled up together









Riley and Noelle again


----------



## mom2bijou

AWW!!!! These sleeping fluffs are all so cute!!!

Here is Benny on his First New Year's Eve!
[attachment=52404:nye.jpg]

He didn't make it to midnight!


----------



## tygrr_lily

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 13 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775728


> Here's a couple of my beloved malt Imani, she was famous for her cute ways of sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


this is the cutest pic ever! i love when you can see the little pads of their paws


----------



## LJSquishy

This is my favorite sleeping pic of London:


----------



## kab

I may have posted this one before but here is the way Chloe prefers to sleep.

[attachment=52406:image0001.jpg]


----------



## bentleyboy

Oh look at all these sleeping cuties!

Heres mine of Bentley when he was little.

[attachment=52412:bentleysleep.jpg]


----------



## maggieh

Unfortunately, Sweetness wakes up the minute she hears the camera motor. This is the only one I have.


----------



## Nikkitine

The only sleeping pic I had XD


----------



## Matilda's mommy

[attachment=52422:ctmpphp6FWQ8Z.jpg]

Matilda when she was a puppy :wub: 

[attachment=52423:ctmpphp9IUV49.jpg]

guess who  

[attachment=52424:ctmpphpWvlEph.jpg]
B&B


Here's my sleepy heads :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

QUOTE (Nikkitine @ May 13 2009, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775828


> The only sleeping pic I had XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]




melt my heart :wub:


----------



## dex'smom

i love all those back sleepers.. dex doesnt do that.. he prefers to be between pillows or my boyfriends wrist-truthfully anyones wrist will do -hes not choosy


[attachment=52426:dex309.jpg]


[attachment=52428:dsleeping.JPG]


----------



## dex'smom

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 13 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775684


> I thought this would be fun to see everyone's sleeping beauties- here are demi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



i think this is my fave she looks like a precious little baby


----------



## allheart

Gosh, I love sleeping pics....all the babies just take your breath away with their sweetness :wub: :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam

Roxie at age 1 year old sleeping.. How sweet....
[attachment=52447:Roxie_Sl...4_months.JPG]

Here is Ruby at 4 months old... She loved her crate...
[attachment=52448:Ruby_Sle...4_months.JPG]


This is probably my fav pic of the girls sleeping
[attachment=52449:Girls_sleeping.JPG]


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I dont have many photos of Hunter sleeping because he wakes the minute that you move but - here is one that I snapped when we first brought him home. It is so hard to see him as the same little dog. He has no hair, terrible eye gunk, and infected ears - but he still looked beautiful sleeping  - it was so easy to see his potential and his desire to have a home 

He loves to sleep curled up in your lap on a blanket. He too is one that loves to rest his head on your wrist


----------



## dwerten

These are all great keep em coming - i found the original as my cousin was holding her 










Demi was so tired she could not even wake up for pic with daddy 










and here is where she sleeps when mommy is on the computer even though we have 100 beds -ughhh










Dee Dee telling her to quit snoring so loud


----------



## Dixie's Mama

This topic is soooo cute. I'm late finding it & surprised more people didn't put their fluffs on it. Here is Dixie's sleeping shots.

[attachment=54432ixie_en..._08_1058.jpg]
In her traveling crate enroute from MA to FL 10/20/08
[attachment=54433:Sleeping...IMGP2002.jpg]
Sleeping Beauty 10/26/08
[attachment=54434:Snuggled..._08_0905.jpg]
Snuggled up in her Cuddle Bed 12/30/08
[attachment=54435:You_woke..._08_0903.jpg]
You woke me up Mama. Evil eye!
[attachment=54436:5_4_09_F...le_smile.jpg]
Funny little smile on those cute little lips. 5/4/09 She was sleeping behind my chair while I was on computer. I don't think this even looks like Dixie.
[attachment=54437:5_4_09_S...IMGP3197.jpg]
Shaggy dog 5/4/09 Umpteen beds and she sleeps on the floor. :wacko1:


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 14 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776273


> I dont have many photos of Hunter sleeping because he wakes the minute that you move but - here is one that I snapped when we first brought him home. It is so hard to see him as the same little dog. He has no hair, terrible eye gunk, and infected ears - but he still looked beautiful sleeping  - it was so easy to see his potential and his desire to have a home
> 
> He loves to sleep curled up in your lap on a blanket. He too is one that loves to rest his head on your wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Oh Wow!!! That is fabulous to see the sweet boy sleeping and compare w/the pic in your siggie... you did a wonderful thing!!! What a lovely boy Hunter is...happy you saw that from the beginning!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team

What a fun thread! I love seeing all these precious sleepy heads!!!!


Geez, this is all I could find quickly! :brownbag: I'll have to do some more digging...
[attachment=54443:Archie_s..._5_09_rs.jpg]


This is Tink when he fell asleep during his SPA treatment
[attachment=54444:Tink__s_spa_day.jpg]


And this is Tink the first week he was here - he sleep for a week straight!!
[attachment=54445:A_Mr._Ti..._resized.jpg]


----------



## Dixie's Mama

This is Tink when he fell asleep during his SPA treatment
[attachment=54444:Tink__s_spa_day.jpg]


OMG Pat, Tink always cracks me up. I love the first one of him. :rofl: So precious. Archie always makes by heart go pitter pat.


----------



## mamapajamas

I love these pics! What a bunch of angels! :wub: 

Button is another one that comes awake and alert the minute I move, so I haven't been able to catch her sleeping yet. Maybe when she gets older and not so boisterous. She likes to sleep after our "quiet time" at night, when I brush her, play with her for a while, let her "bury" kibble in the bedding, and do a little training. Then she stretches out on her belly and snoozes till I put her in her crate.


----------



## Sko

omy I love this topic! My Ko B sleeps so much. She sleeps on my bed and she loves using my arm as her pillow.

Not at home so I have no pictures to post yet, but here's a video of her sleep-standing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WirVBDbkR3g

And this one of her dancing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GZ9bKu5C4I


----------



## dwerten

awe those are precious 


QUOTE (sko @ Jun 28 2009, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798165


> omy I love this topic! My Ko B sleeps so much. She sleeps on my bed and she loves using my arm as her pillow.
> 
> Not at home so I have no pictures to post yet, but here's a video of her sleep-standing!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WirVBDbkR3g
> 
> And this one of her dancing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GZ9bKu5C4I[/B]


----------



## garrettsmom

An oldie, but a favorite of Winnie snuggling on her side...


----------



## Cosy

We do the sleep thing well around here.

[attachment=54466:Bunnyfoufou.jpg]


----------



## CloudClan

I was looking at my pictures for sleeping dogs and I realized I must be a mean mommy. I always seem to wake them up to take the photos so that I can get a lovely shot of their eyes. 

But I do have an older one of Cadeau when he was being wrapped. He always went to sleep on the grooming table while I did his wraps. I think he found this part boring. 

[attachment=54470:CadeauTired_1.jpg]


Also, my old gal Caly is always sleeping lately and this is one reason I do not take many pictures of her. 

[attachment=54471:CalySleeping.jpg]


----------



## ddsumm

*OK the problem is which one to pick from!!???

Here are two of my precious little sausage (Chloe) before she went to the Bridge. :crying: :crying: 

[attachment=54474:dead_to_..._copy_v1.jpg]

[attachment=54475:img_1111.jpg]

and now some of the little monkey (Katie)

[attachment=54476:IMG_0214_copy.jpg]
It's all too much mommy...

[attachment=54477:IMG_0440_v1.jpg]
just thinking about putting the decorations on the tree is enough to make you sleep..

[attachment=54478:IMG_0463_v1.jpg]
**i fink dis bed is tooooo big for me....hee hee*
*
[attachment=54481:IMG_0621_v1.jpg]
i wik mommy's shoulder when we wotch der tv...

[attachment=54480:IMG_0891_v1.jpg]
karnt make my mind up witch bed i wont



Hugs and tail wags

Dede and baby Katie aka the little monkey from 'under down under'





*


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jun 29 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798263


> *OK the problem is which one to pick from!!???
> 
> Here are two of my precious little sausage (Chloe) before she went to the Bridge. :crying: :crying:
> 
> [attachment=54474:dead_to_..._copy_v1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=54475:img_1111.jpg]
> 
> and now some of the little monkey (Katie)
> 
> [attachment=54476:IMG_0214_copy.jpg]
> It's all too much mommy...
> 
> [attachment=54477:IMG_0440_v1.jpg]
> just thinking about putting the decorations on the tree is enough to make you sleep..
> 
> [attachment=54478:IMG_0463_v1.jpg]
> **i fink dis bed is tooooo big for me....hee hee*
> *
> [attachment=54481:IMG_0621_v1.jpg]
> i wik mommy's shoulder when we wotch der tv...
> 
> [attachment=54480:IMG_0891_v1.jpg]
> karnt make my mind up witch won i wont
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> Dede and baby Katie aka the little monkey from 'under down under'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


These are adoreable DEDE


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Jun 29 2009, 01:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798270


> QUOTE (ddsumm @ Jun 29 2009, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798263





> *OK the problem is which one to pick from!!???
> 
> Here are two of my precious little sausage (Chloe) before she went to the Bridge. :crying: :crying:
> 
> [attachment=54474:dead_to_..._copy_v1.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=54475:img_1111.jpg]
> 
> and now some of the little monkey (Katie)
> 
> [attachment=54476:IMG_0214_copy.jpg]
> It's all too much mommy...
> 
> [attachment=54477:IMG_0440_v1.jpg]
> just thinking about putting the decorations on the tree is enough to make you sleep..
> 
> [attachment=54478:IMG_0463_v1.jpg]
> **i fink dis bed is tooooo big for me....hee hee*
> 
> 
> 
> hre is one of Kaia
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1618_642642.jpg
> *
> [attachment=54481:IMG_0621_v1.jpg]
> i wik mommy's shoulder when we wotch der tv...
> 
> [attachment=54480:IMG_0891_v1.jpg]
> karnt make my mind up witch won i wont
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and tail wags
> 
> Dede and baby Katie aka the little monkey from 'under down under'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/B]


These are adoreable DEDE
[/B][/QUOTE]


here is one of Kaia Noelle

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12...1618_642642.jpg

and one of Gucci


----------



## Kara

Aww everyones sleeping babies are absolutely gorgeous...Love em!!

Here are a few of my two...

Murph














































Lol, his are all the same...

And Mill Mill










As a baby





































I had a cute one of Mill lying asleep hugging a toy giraffe...cant find it though.

OMG sorry I have posted so many.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

aww these are tooo cute . .am enjoying all their funny "positions" :wub: thanks Deb for starting this thread


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 28 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798192


> An oldie, but a favorite of Winnie snuggling on her side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



All the sleepy furbabies are so cute!
Those ducky jammies are adorable!!! :wub: Winnie sure is a sweetie!


----------



## Starsmom

This is the only pic I have of Star sleeping - he's up on the back of a sofa, just sleeping away!


----------



## Starsmom

Somehow posted twice - :bysmilie:


----------



## dwerten

is cosy's hair that long now ? so cute love that girl 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 28 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798199


> We do the sleep thing well around here.
> 
> [attachment=54466:Bunnyfoufou.jpg][/B]


----------



## drclee

Here are a few of J & J when they were Itty Bitty :wub: 

[attachment=54490:IMG00042.jpg]

[attachment=54491:sleeping.JPG]


----------

